# Web sites



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a genuinely free website provider. So far all I've got is .

Any thoughts would be appreciated. And please bear in mind that I'm computer dumb. Thanks.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 2, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a genuinely free website provider. So far all I've got is .
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. And please bear in mind that I'm computer dumb. Thanks.



In my experience you have to pay _something_ to get the domain registered officially. Then there are also other various costs associated. Even though websites may like to advertise $1.99 registration or something like that. There are always add-ons that they like to throw in. Almost like a phone bill. After choosing your plan, you'll find yourself saying, "What's this a registration fee?" 

However, if you don't mind .blogspot, or .co instead of .com at the end of your url. Those are free!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for tha Cli-Fi. So, remembering that I'm computer dumb, do I just type in blogspot? I'm hideously unversed in modern computer lingo. Like, what's a url?


----------



## Deep Space Nina (Jan 2, 2016)

You can also make a "normal" homepage via wordpress, it is not for blogging only. It is free. The url is okay, you could have one like //droflet.wordpress.com - that is pretty short for a free one. If you want an url with just www., the desired word and .com or similar, you will have to pay. But you can just start a webpage and decide later if you need this.


----------



## millymollymo (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok. So. For the 'computer dumb':
1. What is the purpose for your site, authory based stuff, writing, book reviews? Anything that relates to professional (or even potentially professional) ? Yes? You'll want your own domain name.
2. Do you like endless amounts of spam? No? You'll want your own domain name.
3. Can you drag and drop? Type text in a box? Yes? Consider a Content Management System.

If your answer pattern is YNY then WordPress.com: Create a free website or blog & purchase a domain through them. Learn as you go, this way.
I host a few sites on my own paid for VS, avoiding a bit more spam, creating a lot more work but granting more freedom but best to start with WordPress.

HTH! 

Edited to follow up on DSN's as posted at same time. My blog is WP, installed on my own server, I've built Ecom sites on WordPress, and often manage clients portfolios also...Word Press.
You can worry over SEO clouds, tags, themes, images and urls as you go along, but for the most part, click and play.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 2, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Thanks for tha Cli-Fi. So, remembering that I'm computer dumb, do I just type in blogspot? I'm hideously unversed in modern computer lingo. Like, what's a url?



Seems like you'll need a google account to sign up for blogspot. It's website is Blogger.com. There is also live journal, which a lot of authors use (namely George RR Martin) to write down their thoughts. Obviously a sort of online journal. Then there is Wiki, if you want to do some world building. I have mine here. My WIP is based on these timelines: Falco Timeline. There are lots of different wikis or you can make your own. Yes, Wordpress is good too like @Deep Space Nina suggested, that can also be incorporated into a .com site as well.

There are lots of different mediums and you don't necessarily have to register a real domain. It really all depends on what you want the site to be. If you want to sell stuff, I don't have experience in that, but that's a whole different game.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2016)

Phew, okay guys thanks a lot. I'll give your ideas a go. I really, really don't like social media of any kind but now that I have a book out I've no choice.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 2, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Phew, okay guys thanks a lot. I'll give your ideas a go. I really, really don't like social media of any kind but now that I have a book out I've no choice.



Also Goodreads.com is friendly to authors. Usually... That could be an interesting social website for you to start out with. As it incorporates some of the stuff other site use, but just tracks what authors are doing and what people are reading!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 2, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for a genuinely free website provider. So far all I've got is .
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. And please bear in mind that I'm computer dumb. Thanks.



Quite a few authors are signed up to Wordpress.com or Blogger.com, so if you have an address on either of those, it won't look too out of place. My suggestion is to grab your author name on both, try both systems, and see what works for you. 

Don't worry about having to blog - just use the site you choose as a placeholder for information. This is easily done with Wordpress, and you can expend on it as required later. However, Blogger tends to have better anti-spam built in (to the point of sometimes excluding normal users without a Google account), but you'll still need to police comments.

There are some popular authors who don't have a website...


----------



## Deep Space Nina (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, why not just facebook as social media? I benefited also from staying in touch with publishers. You know, you sometimes have situations where you would not write an e-mail as it is not so important, but it easy to write a PM on facebook.

But: People are not that stupid. They notice when someone is using social media for advertising only. So if it is a pain in the ... for you, I would rather not do it. It is basically a waste of time and I know some really serious authors who don´t use social media. Therefore they have energies left for other things such a doing public readings, overworking the text and writing. Facebook can certainly kill creativity as it is very often done while writing and then the author ends up watching cat videos instead of writing. And I know whole facebook pages on a single book ... well, what for? Either people read it or not, but there are no constant news over years on one book. Some books have such pages and are not even published, then you have "Oh, I just finished chapter 3!" and such what is definitly interesting for the author, but ...

What is important is that there is a page where people can contact you if they want.

As for me, I have a little webspace and an url via a local club. They bought a huge package of those things, so it is not that expensive for them. And I used to help them in the past at events. Or some authors have enough with a little sub-page at their publishers. It really depends what you need. I got some critics on my page, but I tend to reply that I don´t want to become famous a webdesigner. This is not my profession.

(Well, and I know that I don´t "sound" like an author, but English is not my mother tongue.)


----------



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks again guy. Chrons truly does rock.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 2, 2016)

I do blogger  and would agree with the majority that suggest starting with either wordpress or blogger since you can always change out from there if you really find that you need more than that.

It's good to have something that fans can go to if they have an interest in knowing more than what they gain from reading your novel.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Tink. I think that's the way to go.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 2, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> However, Blogger tends to have better anti-spam built in (to the point of sometimes excluding normal users without a Google account), but you'll still need to police comments.


Or disable comments entirely!
Or only allow verified accounts.
Your own domain name + hosting + the actual Wordpress software is far better than wordpress or blogger (google) providers, but costs $20 to 130 a year.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 2, 2016)

tinkerdan said:


> starting with either wordpress or blogger since you can always change out from there if you really find that you need more than that.


Yes. Absolutely. Far better than wasting $20 because you realise you can't be annoyed with it. Better than evil parasitical "walled garden" called Facebook, where they will delete sub pages (or your entire account) without warning.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Denise Tanaka (Jan 2, 2016)

I sympathize with you, Droflet! I got pushed into the social media marketing universe about 2 years ago. I started from point zero and felt very overwhelmed for a long time. My advice is to be kind to yourself and don't except to turn into Guy Kawasaki overnight. Don't be discouraged either! Keep at it! Jeez... if Denise can do it, so can you. Pick one easy platform like Wordpress or Blogger to get your feet wet. You can change platforms later as you gain more skills. Don't try to spread yourself too thin across all of the social buttons:  Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, Goodreads, Google Groups, Instagram, and so on to infinity. Pick one or two things and focus on developing skills and good habits. 

Quality over quantity.  Be genuine (like Nina said) and don't just shriek buy my book!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 2, 2016)

I am working on your author website Phil, Facebook and Twitter feeds.

Do nothing as it is already being prepared.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 2, 2016)

Every Tickety Boo author will get this, unless they already have it. It is the only way to engage with prospective buyers and it is no difficult than posting here on Chrons. 

Readers love to interact with their writing heroes. Never forget that!


----------



## J Riff (Jan 2, 2016)

I have tried WIX and it woiks.


----------



## Kylara (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a custom website (horse business) with a reg'd domain name on a wordpress backend as it is very user friendly and very adaptable for doing whatever. Hosting is with 123reg who are good. The lovely Gary has given me server space (thank you!) and the design was created by the much missed Leisha. 

I'm maybe going to make a webby for my craft stuff, but cba to be honest, one day soon. I'll stick with FB and etsy.

FB can be good but their ruddy algorithms drive me up the wall. Websites can be pretty dormant as long as they are sort of up to date, just don't be a sporadic blog writer, nothing more annoying for me when I visit websites. No blog? fine. Blog updated once in a blue moon? not fine 

Being an idiot, I give away free tips every Tuesday on my FB and website.  so far it's garnered me one new client in a year and a half, lots of stress, and it is not increasing engagment with my FB or website, so it has in all respects been a failure, but I'll keep on slogging with it.

I'd suggest if not a bloggy person, maybe try for one a month. And get in guests


----------

